# How do you STOP spending so much on detailing?



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I can't be the only one... seems like theres a new product every other days arriving at my house, how do you guys control your habit? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't is the simple answer.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I opt not to make any further purchases until I’ve finished something off. 

It acts as an incentive to finish off products you may not otherwise use?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Easy, when you realise its an over-saturated market with countless "new brands" popping up that promise something amazing yet all they do is rebottle someones elses products lol


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Eturty said:


> I can't be the only one... seems like theres a new product every other days arriving at my house, how do you guys control your habit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Aah now, if we knew that - we'd all be a little bit better off  :lol:

I try not to buy something until I'm either running low or if there's a fantastic deal on - like the Turtle wax hybrid spray or the waterless wash - then may pick up a bottle...


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Well I have a perfect example, I already have some citrus wash but you cab get 5l of concentrate on offer on CP4L for 11 quid delivered, so I guess I'm now getting 5L...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Eturty said:


> Well I have a perfect example, I already have some citrus wash but you cab get 5l of concentrate on offer on CP4L for 11 quid delivered, so I guess I'm now getting 5L...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What product? You got a link? Is it the Ez car care stuff?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I’ve found running out of money helps :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jack R said:


> I've found running out of money helps :lol:


Hahaha :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Or losing the desire to clean your car quite as much, thats always a good way to stop spending so much.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I used to be the same buying products every week to the point even now I have products that I bought when I first got into detailing that I still haven't used 

As said there's always a new company or the next must have product coming up every week I just look past that now as I have an array of products and generally only use products that all work for me and get the results I want everytime 

Unless it's wax now that's a different story I can't seem to stop buying pots but this year I'm determined to not buy every pot I'd like to have


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a wean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Find the very products that you feel best suit your wash and finish processes and stick with them. I must be thousands of pounds in and now have a go to list. The rest are gathering dust. 
Only consider alternatives when others are used up. And don't believe the hype!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

find something you like and buy it in bulk.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Or, sell stuff before you buy any more. Gives you a reason to use the classified section...


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wrong forum to ask this question. We’re all hooked. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I generally do well for a month or two and then binge. It’s just like being on a diet!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> What product? You got a link? Is it the Ez car care stuff?


https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-citrus-wash-5-litre-pre-wash-552989470

Here you go bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Gheezer said:


> Find the very products that you feel best suit your wash and finish processes and stick with them. I must be thousands of pounds in and now have a go to list. The rest are gathering dust.
> Only consider alternatives when others are used up. And don't believe the hype!


This. I tried various products for different stages of detailing and now have it whittled down to some tried and tested products for the majority of stages. Also agree about using up one product before exploring for something else.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

bigmac3161 said:


> Have a wean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers darth

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

If you enjoy and can afford - I see no issue. Hobbies cost !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Avoid this forum :lol: that will save you a fortune :lol:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm currently off work due to illness, my full sick pay has run out so only banking £360 a month, so did I buy some Gyeon WetCoat and BH atom-mac yesterday?, you bet your backside I did :lol:

I think it's just dawned on me that I might have a problem, when the money runs out I suppose I could use the WetCoat to get showered with, at least I'll have a great finish and be very hydrophobic :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Perhaps we need a "Detailers Helpline"....


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Eturty said:


> I can't be the only one... seems like theres a new product every other days arriving at my house, how do you guys control your habit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You don't, you just believe your own justification for buying more than you'll ever use 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just get yourself a wife and kids, job done:lol:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

If anyone figures this out please do let me know! I've resorted to giving stuff away!

Might have to start selling some stuff!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Derekh929 said:


> Just get yourself a wife and kids, job done


Problem is my Mrs is into it just as much as me! Here's our fleet

















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I have spent way too much this year.. I don't have a massive product build up but wash my car A LOT... 

This means that I go through a lot of the core products (especially tyre shine... I have tyre OCD).

As someone else has mentioned once I've found the 'ultimate' in a particular type of product I generally don't have the desire to try others. Eventually I'll have enough knowledge and products I am happy with that this forum will become a monthly check, rather than a daily one... it provokes expensive thoughts


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

muzzer said:


> Or losing the desire to clean your car quite as much, thats always a good way to stop spending so much.


Tried that & it doesn't work !  !


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Self control I think they call it. This forums like going on a night out and only having two pints. Never going to happen.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Eturty said:


> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-citrus-wash-5-litre-pre-wash-552989470
> 
> Here you go bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wow that went quick, I just looked and its no longer available (at that price anyway)


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Sell the car )


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Eturty said:


> I can't be the only one... seems like theres a new product every other days arriving at my house, how do you guys control your habit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just don't purchase anything,just buy what you need that's how i do it if a product has runout i replace it simple!.SJ.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

stonejedi said:


> Just don't purchase anything,just buy what you need that's how i do it if a product has runout i replace it simple!.SJ.


Where's the fun in that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Where's the fun in that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If a empty wallet is your idea of fun you need help brother:lol:.SJ.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

GET OFF THIS FORUM!

You don't wanna spend the money, don't tempt yourself on here


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You have to learn not to replace anything until first one has gone. I used to have 3 or 4 shampoos, wheel cleaners etc. Main thing for me was running out of space and everything looking untidy.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Slip a disc or two .

A bad back cures the mania far more effectively than self-restraint, I'm afraid.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Eturty said:


> Problem is my Mrs is into it just as much as me! Here's our fleet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice motors, but easy solution, get new wife?

oh wait that might end up more expensive:lol:


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Fentum said:


> Slip a disc or two .
> 
> A bad back cures the mania far more effectively than self-restraint, I'm afraid.


I wish that was the case. 2 bulges, 2 herniated, 1 fractures (possibly 3) as of my MRI last week. Still managed to squeeze in a car wash after my run last night 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Crackfox said:


> I wish that was the case. 2 bulges, 2 herniated, 1 fractures (possibly 3) as of my MRI last week. Still managed to squeeze in a car wash after my run last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you? Terminator?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

If it's not already been said, you could become a professional reviewer and if you're any good you'll get sent stuff for free! lol


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Lexus-is250 said:


> What are you? Terminator?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Whatever he is, he is seriously off his chump:doublesho:lol:

Crackfox, that looks seriously unpleasant. Don't be too enthusiastic!

P


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Fentum said:


> Whatever he is, he is seriously off his chump:doublesho
> 
> Crackfox, that looks seriously unpleasant. Don't be too enthusiastic!
> 
> P


I wish, I'd kill for metal spine right now! I'm a part time sports therapist so just lucky/unlucky enough to know that doing nothing is the worst thing you can do. Sucking it up, keep it moving and keep strengthening the surrounding muscles is the best way forward.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Crackfox said:


> I wish, I'd kill for metal spine right now! I'm a part time sports therapist so just lucky/unlucky enough to know that doing nothing is the worst thing you can do. Sucking it up, keep it moving and keep strengthening the surrounding muscles is the best way forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


:thumb: But bending down and doing evil (or kind) things to the insides of wheel wells won't be very kind to your back...


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

When you cannot fit any more on your cleaning shelf...and then find 4 x boxes of delivered detailing products that have never made it out of the packing; you will have a word with yourself and reign it back (briefly)


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Being diagnosed with Sigmoid Cancer didn't stop me...

Having Bowl Cancer surgery ( Laparoscopic Anterior Resection ) didn't stop me...

Being told by my Surgeon on Tuesday that the cancer has now spread to my Lymphatic System certainly hasn't stopped me...

In the last day or so I've bought a new hose and short trigger gun kit from Direct Hoses, a new Foam Lance from Detailed Online, some Gyeon WetCoat and some BH AtomMac.

To be honest, for some strange reason I'm finding buying detailing products quite therapeutic, plus it gives me something to look forward to on delivery day. 

Shame I can't use any of it for the next 6 weeks or so due to the surgery, the waiting is going to drive me crazy.

No need to get mushy over the cancer guys, it's just one of those things :detailer:


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Being diagnosed with Sigmoid Cancer didn't stop me...
> 
> Having Bowl Cancer surgery ( Laparoscopic Anterior Resection ) didn't stop me...
> 
> ...


Well that sucks, but your right you've got to keep going. Lost my mum last year to. She was given 6 months, 10 years ago. But despite everything they said and hanging out from treatment, she walked her dog as far as she could, every day she could, because that was what she loved to do.

My uncle didn't last so long, he couldn't cope with treatment and openly said he was done and 3 months later he was.

I'm adamant that my mums ability to plod on through, continue to enjoy life, her dogs and her grandkids was what kept her going for so long.

I'll save the mushy stuff for your real friends and family.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Crackfox said:


> Well that sucks, but your right you've got to keep going. Lost my mum last year to. She was given 6 months, 10 years ago. But despite everything they said and hanging out from treatment, she walked her dog as far as she could, every day she could, because that was what she loved to do.
> 
> My uncle didn't last so long, he couldn't cope with treatment and openly said he was done and 3 months later he was.
> 
> ...


Cheers Crackfox...I enjoy cleaning the car, so I'm not going to let illness stop me from doing it, other than the next 6 weeks where I can't drive or lift anything heavy, but after that I've a new hose, trigger gun and lance to play with.

Sorry to hear about your mum, but I totally agree with you that doing the things she loved kept her going, being in that frame of mind makes a huge difference when going through a tough time.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Cheers Crackfox...I enjoy cleaning the car, so I'm not going to let illness stop me from doing it, other than the next 6 weeks where I can't drive or lift anything heavy, but after that I've a new hose, trigger gun and lance to play with.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mum, but I totally agree with you that doing the things she loved kept her going, being in that frame of mind makes a huge difference when going through a tough time.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Loving my AB9 and hose setup now, it's a dream to use after the karcher. My only mistake on my first use of a quick connector was not making sure it was on properly. Luckily it was pointing at my 'needing refurb' wheels.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

When my Nilfisk finally packs up ( 5 years old ) an AB9 will be replacing it, I really fancied the one with the detailing kit but seeing as though the Nilfisk was still going strong I opted for the hose and short gun.

Will remember about seating the QRs correctly so they don't blow off.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Being diagnosed with Sigmoid Cancer didn't stop me...
> 
> Having Bowl Cancer surgery ( Laparoscopic Anterior Resection ) didn't stop me...
> 
> ...


Legend

Keep going big man, I'll be trying my new hose and gun out this weekend!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Eturty said:


> Legend
> 
> Keep going big man, I'll be trying my new hose and gun out this weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cheers fella...let us know how you get on with the hose and gun.

Mine is being delivered on Monday, can't wait to check it out.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Where you based Andy? Maybe we can find someone local to ar least give your motors a rinse while you're man down?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyQash said:


> Cheers fella...let us know how you get on with the hose and gun.
> 
> Mine is being delivered on Monday, can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


I keep looking at their new snow foam lance and it looks really good. Think I'll be asking for one as a birthday present :thumb:

As I said on another thread, hope your doing alright mate, take care...


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Crackfox said:


> Where you based Andy? Maybe we can find someone local to ar least give your motors a rinse while you're man down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks...my local detailer has got that covered, but I certainly appreciate the sentiment.



Andyblue said:


> I keep looking at their new snow foam lance and it looks really good. Think I'll be asking for one as a birthday present :thumb:
> 
> As I said on another thread, hope your doing alright mate, take care...


Thanks Andy...I agree re the foam lance, looking forward to seeing how it compares to my ebay job.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I have spent way too much this year.. I don't have a massive product build up but wash my car A LOT...
> 
> This means that I go through a lot of the core products (especially tyre shine... I have tyre OCD).
> 
> As someone else has mentioned once I've found the 'ultimate' in a particular type of product I generally don't have the desire to try others. Eventually I'll have enough knowledge and products I am happy with that this forum will become a monthly check, rather than a daily one... it provokes expensive thoughts


Damn I have went a little crazy to overcome the January blues..

Gyeon Cancoat, Gyeon Prep, C5, G1, Black Pearl Tyre Coating, BH Korrosol, CarPro Reset, CarPro SuperSuds, Car Pro Perl, Koch Chemie H9, Zvizzer Fine cut annnnddd an order from RagMaster.

I have a problem


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

My method, start off broke.

Really hones the product choices.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My method, put the money towards retiring instead.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

I think if/when you realise there is very little difference between the decent products, most of which contain the same ingredients and if there is any difference in end finish it really is so marginal and can be effected by so many different factors - that’s when you’ll starting being more sensible with your spending! 

We’re all judging by eye, so take an LSP for example, this can be viewed differently by the same person depending on lighting conditions and very different when judged by two different people altogether! 

The detailing world for me is about finding decent products, but I don’t feel the need/urge to have to buy the latest thing because 99% of the time it’s all hype guys! I have something that works, if a new product can bring about a material change for me, that’s when I’ll consider it. 

Getting a great finish and detailing for me is more so about processes and technique rather than buying the latest thing. Find a product that you’re happy with and buy in bulk. 

Justifying the spend on products as your hobby is fine, you’ll already have a ton more of kit/products than the average jo, but don’t use it as an excuse to keep buying multiples of products that do the same thing.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

///M Sport said:


> I think if/when you realise there is very little difference between the decent products, most of which contain the same ingredients and if there is any difference in end finish it really is so marginal and can be effected by so many different factors - that's when you'll starting being more sensible with your spending!
> 
> We're all judging by eye, so take an LSP for example, this can be viewed differently by the same person depending on lighting conditions and very different when judged by two different people altogether!
> 
> ...


I've moved more towards this tbh, when autobrite have there next sale I'm going to buy in bulk for sure. For example MF cloths I've been through so many and to be honest the yellow Costco one are as good as another for general purpose, so why pay more?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Getting made redundant after 18 years in the same job helps


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Quitting Detailing World for 5 years helps - still didn't work my way though all my gallons...


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

No idea tbh……….….I just try to learn to accept the addiction...……………..


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

There is a simple answer to this, ignore the marketing crap, fancy packaging and ridiculous claims.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

who cares if its your passion and hobby and enjoy it so what :buffer: i now do my mates and families cars to use up products. Or alternatively just do what i do lose them , buy more and then find them afterwards :lol:

To be honest i've stopped buying in bulk as i like using different products and recently started getting sample and small bottles to save pennies.


----------



## JimLethbridge (Feb 5, 2019)

-Kev- said:


> Easy, when you realise its an over-saturated market with countless "new brands" popping up that promise something amazing yet all they do is rebottle someones elses products lol


Amen to that!


----------

